# Router... Should I or shouldn't I???



## Coppertop24 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in the process of building a cabinet router table which I will also use as a shaper. So I've been looking to get a good, strong, reliable and not too expensive router. Something at least 3 HP. I've been searching online and I've come across the Triton TRC001. It's not widely available but I've found it at Woodcraft and Sommerfield's Tools. It seems to fit the bill, but, I was wondering if anyone has used this router before, and if so, how well does it work?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, George! The Triton line of routers are made specifically for use in a table. There are some routers out there that are maybe just as good for the price, but it would be hard to beat it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wood Routers, Woodworking Routers: Wood Router Reviews
Woodworking Routers, Wood Routers, Plunge Router Review

=========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings George and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Isn't the PC 7518 kinda the standard for router tables? Mine does anything and everything that I've ever asked of it. (It even made me a sandwich once. )


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mark,

IMO, the PC7518 is kind of like the Beisemeyer table saw fence. It's the "reference standard" others compete with although it's pretty pricey. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums George.


----------



## Coppertop24 (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been doing some research since I made this thread. I found out that they, Tritron, have stop manufacturing this model due to an update they are going to release in Dec. This kind of turn me off to the idea of getting it. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Coppertop24 said:


> I've been doing some research since I made this thread. I found out that they, Tritron, have stop manufacturing this model due to an update they are going to release in Dec. This kind of turn me off to the idea of getting it. Thanks for all the input.


Hi George

I don't know about a design update. Triton went bankrupt around last Christmas and for the last few months the future has been uncertain. They now appear to have new owners and production is likely to resume. There are still Triton routers available at some outlets and on eBay. 
With one notable exception  , they seem well regarded, particularly the big one which was designed for use in a table.
I wouldn't have thought the new owners would want to be putting money into retooling for design changes given the popularity of the existing design. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Buy a tried and tested product with manufacturers backup, and availability of spares and good reviews.


----------

